# Import Agencies in El Paso, TX



## JGuadarrama (Apr 13, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knows of any import agencies located in El Paso, TX? We will be moving to my husband's hometown near Toluca, Mexico at the end of June and want to nationalize our truck and trailer. We have found one agency in El Paso, but want to contact at least a couple more. I have looked all over the web for others among other resources and can't find any. My husband is a Mexican citizen and everything will be imported under him. Also we will be taking with us most of our "good" household belongings. I went to Mexico awhile back and bought furniture and appliances as it looked to be cheaper that way since we would have to buy all new here in the US. Thanks!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Clasificado | Diario.mx

You´re looking in the wrong place. Ciudad Juarez is where they are, not El Paso.


----------



## JGuadarrama (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks AlanMexicali! I do realize that it is done on the Mexican side but what I was looking for was agencies that have offices in El Paso too. Sorry that was my fault. But the site yo u suggested was exactly what I am looking for. Thanks! We originally were gonna go through Laredo/Nuevo Laredo but for other reasons we are now going through El Paso/Ciudad Juarez. I also have seen that the prices between the 2 places are WAY different!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

You might want to let your husband do the talking and you stay out of sight. In Nuevo Laredo the importers have been charging a fee of $650.00 US to $1000.00 US and need to get a Texas smog certficate. The chart from Mexican Customs lists the current value of used vehicles and you pay a 10% duty plus a 16% IVA tax on that duty and a $50.00 US fee for the inspection and paperwork. The rest is for emission certificate and whether they export the vehicle from the US, another about $500.00 US, or not and the importer´s fee. An average 2004 vehicle costs about $1,350 to $1,600 US without exporting it from the US there.

In Nogales Mx. the one noted importer there charges a fee of about $100.00 US and there they do not need a Calif. or Arizona smog certificate. Much less expensive to import an average 2004 vehicle, about $600.00 US without exporting it from the US.


----------



## JGuadarrama (Apr 13, 2014)

I believe that! Yes he is going to be doing it all. My husband called the importer in Laredo and they were gonna charge $1365 for our truck plus $63 for pedimento and in El Paso they quoted him $530 for same vehicle. We will be importing a 2000 Chevrolet Silverado. I have jotted down some numbers from the list from the site that you listed, so he will be calling them probably on Monday.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Alan, is that export fee of $500 a USA fee or a broker processing fee?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> Alan, is that export fee of $500 a USA fee or a broker processing fee?


The posters from Mazatlan who asked the Nogales Mx. importer what would it cost to export their vehicles from the US before nationalizing it in Nogales Mx. both were given a total cost of about $500.00 US including the Nogales importers fee and Homeland Security costs. He told them it would be a couple of days extra to do. I think one of them did it, but can´t remember exactly. Some importers in Mx. ,on the border, actually had the proceedure on their website at one time.

Re; exporting vehicles from the US first; It appears very few people, especially Mexican Nationals, bother to do it. It might be required and a good idea for heavy equipment, construction equipment and semi tractors [long haul trucks] and large farm equipment though the one importer hinted to on his website.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Gracias.


----------

